# Pug puppy in Scotland - free to good home



## fluffosaur

I contacted a guy via. gumtree about a little pug puppy ready for rehoming. He's sent me a huge email in reply so here it is:



> Hello,
> Nice to read from you with regards to my puppy.we still Got her available.Her name is Princess she is well raised,home and kitchen raised for loving,potty trained,vet checked,health Guaranteed,playful with kids and other home pets,she is 10 weeks presently And I'm really in need of a very good home for her. Princess is one of a kind. she is loving, gentle, and a blessing from God.her demeanor displays an inner peacefulness that is unexplainable. princess is as beautiful on the inside as the out. When you look into her extraordinary May belline eyes, it is like looking into the eyes of a doe.she is completely housebroken, moves with the quietness of a cat, and lives to please.she is truly a cuttee. Where you place her blanket, is where she lays. She prefers her blanket to be placed next to the person who needs her most. If you are searching for a special companion for a loved one,Princess is ready to bring you joy all day. Before giving out princess to any home I will need to know the Following from you.
> Have you any pet-care experience?
> Where are you located?
> Are you a breeder?
> How old are you,are you married with kids and what do you do for a living??
> When are you ready for princess ? The reason is that she is ready to go now. Sorry for all this Questions (I mean no offense) but just that I Really need a very loving home for her.I am giving away this Puppy due to my wife illness.my wife just felt seriously sick, which we will be out for a while.I am not out to make money from her since she is just like my own child,my main concern is to give her the best she ever wants.I am so happy that all in your home is fully committed with the adoption of a new pet .I just need a good and caring home that she can have all the love in the world ok.As i told you about my wife sick,we have just move to Scotland where my wife is receiving her treatments . Her condition is very critical that is why we have to move here in Scotland Where she will be receiving her treatments. So we would have really love that you come over for pick up,but if it will be difficult for you to come over and pick her up tomorrow morning ,we can arrange for a delivery services that can get princess deliver to your home tomorrow morning o.k. but if you cannot make it over to scotland,as i said we will arrange for a delivery services that will deliver her to you o.k.so if that is o.k,what you have to do right now is to provide your address so that i will take princess to the delivery services tomorrow morning and book a flight to your home and they will get back to you with the delivery details, so that you will know the departure and the arrival time of the princess.All you will need to pay is just the delivery fee which will cost you £180 . These are the information that i will need for the delivery,
> Your Full Names..........
> State................
> City..................
> Address..........
> Mobile Number...............
> Land Line Number.....
> Post Code............
> As soon as i have your delivery details,i promise you i will start process all princess documents and take her first thing tomorrow morning to the delivery services for registration and for delivery to your home.As soon as i will be done with the registration at the delivery services tomorrow morning,the delivery services will call you and also send you a confirmation e-mail about the delivery princess of princess and also on how you will be making the payment to them o.k.You will have to make the payment upfront because,the delivery services will need the payment to be confirm first in order to some change of paper work of princess such as,Change of ownership document,crate matriculation number of princess and to issue a delivery card for princess delivery.
> 
> let me give you this secret that i use for princess,You can boost your
> pet's health profoundly by making one simple decision. All you have to
> do is change his diet from commercial-brand fare to something you may
> never have imagined giving princess real food.The fresh food you buy
> at the market for yourself is the food you should give your pet,
> too."i feed princess with Fresh food. Fresh chicken and turkey
> and beef. Fresh raw vegetables and fruits. Fresh brown rice and
> oatmeal. Fresh yogurt,eggs, and cottage cheese,they do not shed.
> 
> All we need from you is for you to promise us that you will take very good care of princess and also show her the best of love.As i told you we dont demand any money from her all we need,is a very lovely home that will show her all the best of love.So all you will be paying is just the delivery fee o.k.Dont also forget to send us some of her updated pics so that we will see how she will be copping in her new environment.
> I have also attached her current pics below.
> Here is our address now in Scotland.
> 
> [ADDRESS REMOVED]
> 
> [GUYS NAME REMOVED]
> 
> Best Regards Waiting.


Is there anybody who could give this little girl a home? It seems like a genuine reason for rehoming & she looks beautiful.

Or do you think it's something more sinister? His email appears to be genuine & he's attached 3 pics of her if anybody wants to see.

Contact me if you want the guys details. He's in Aberdeenshire. I'd snap her up if I was in a position to as I LOVE pugs.


----------



## GillyR

So if you collect in person, there is no charge? is that right?


----------



## LostGirl

its a scam! 

if you do it say good bye to £180


----------



## fluffosaur

Yeah, collect in person and no charge. Puppy free to a good home. I'd always want to meet the animal before picking it up at an airport, I think he just wants to ensure the puppy goes to it's new home quickly.

I'd never send somebody £180 to fly me a puppy. It'd cost me less than £180 to drive to Scotland.  I imagine delivery by plane to my local airport would probably cost in the region of £200 though.


----------



## Jess2308

Definately a scam.


----------



## basi

Definately sounds a bit dodgy to me!


----------



## LostGirl

ask him when you can pick her up, The way its worded the questions that they ask are the same as what scammers use

Oh and gum tree is a fav place for scammers to use, Im guessing the photos are of a pug in a flower pot or some type of set up 

its always someones sick, or died to pull on heartstrings


----------



## cutekiaro1

This is a scam. I contacted somebody a while ago about getting an african Grey parrot and it was a very similar reply to this one. They said it was free if I picked it up myself or they wanted £200 for delivery via a pet service (THEY WERE IN SCOTALND), When I said I would collect (Just to see the reply, I was too far to collect) the reply was no I will send you the bird if you send me a postal order for £200. Please nobody get caught up in this scam.

If it was free at 10 weeks old do you really think it would still be available, they are very saught after dogs.


----------



## pickle

Yes sounds very dodgy. Pug puppies fetch about £1000 I believe.


----------



## scosha37

Yip its a SCAM all right...

shame some people fall for it all the time!!..last week it was westies , cavs and poodles.. oh and parrots


----------



## fluffosaur

That is so sad. What is the point of trying to scam people like this? Do people really hand over £180 just like that? It would take weeks to have a dog sent by aeroplane.


----------



## cutekiaro1

sadly they do. Its a shame that people are so cruel, but theres no doubt that someone will come along and give these people the benifit of the doubt


----------



## fluffosaur

I've emailed them and asked when I can collect her.


----------



## GillyR

Ibet if you went back saying you lived local - the goal posts would change yet again.....like collection would be in some remote island.


----------



## GillyR

fluffosaur said:


> I've emailed them and asked when I can collect her.


missed this one before i posted...be interested to know the response


----------



## momentofmadness

Isn't he just a lovely man.. that lovely you wouldn't believe he would hurt you in anyway... Is it only email contact or is there a number aswell... Sounds very iffy to me.


----------



## fluffosaur

Definitely a scam.

I have an "address" ? Do I report this? To who?



> hello,
> 
> we would have really love that you come over and pick princess up,but as i told you about my wife situation.she is in a very bad condition right now which make us very busy and also you that far so we dont want princess to be under that stress and also your self and also it will cost you a lot of money if you want to come over o.k.That is why we just decided to arrange for a delivery services that will take about 3to 4 hours to get her at your home o.k.
> 
> Thanks waiting.


----------



## cutekiaro1

ha ha ha what the email address ill email and say im in scotland?


----------



## cutekiaro1

besides I have never come across anybody that speaks like that in scotland


----------



## fluffosaur

I'm going to tell him I have a friend who lives near to him who will be able to come and pick her up for me...


----------



## GillyR

ha ha ha thats what i thought too 'ok'.

what site is this from?


----------



## cutekiaro1

let us know the reply


----------



## fluffosaur

Let's see what our scammer says to this... 



> Hello
> 
> I appreciate the situation with your wife, I really do. I have just spoken to a friend who lives near to you (about 10 miles) who would be able to pick her up for me and then I'll meet my friend halfway at Newcastle upon Tyne where I have family. I'll then stay overnight and finish my journey with her the next day.
> 
> My friend will have all of my details and information & some money to give you for Princess. So, just let me know when she can come round. My friend is really nice and works for a local animal shelter too.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Nonnie

cutekiaro1 said:


> besides I have never come across anybody that speaks like that in scotland


Thats because they are usually in the Cameroon.

Probably never stepped foot in the UK.


----------



## cutekiaro1

its mad what some people will do to get a bit of money  it makes me mad that some poor person will prob fall for this


----------



## deb53

Sick sick sick scam

No pup, no sick wife, no sick child ...Just 1 sick scammer!!!


----------



## fluffosaur

Yep, pretty much. Still waiting for his reply to my email. The other one was quick but now I've said I know somebody locally who works for an animal shelter they're not so keen to reply !!

It's very sick. Clearly I'd nearly fell for it though I would never have sent any money. Only to the point I believed him enough to post it up here !!


----------



## cutekiaro1

is there a part on the original ad that says 'report this ad'?
These people should be locked up :nonod:


----------



## cutekiaro1

damn im going home now so am going to miss this one , will have to check when I get in gggggrrrrrrr


----------



## happysaz133

Yes its a scam, a very common one, people just change the breed and name occasionally!


----------



## *WillsTillsBills*

I hate scammers!! stupid people!! so unfair to the people who they con! grr


----------



## red dogues

i live in scotland. tell him i will come and get it.


----------



## fluffosaur

Since telling him I would get a friend to collect the puppy and that she lives nearby he hasn't emailed me back. 

Silly scammers ...

The advert on gumtree has disappeared now otherwise I'd report it !


----------



## RachyBobs

I had a scammer do this to me.. I didnt fall for it. I knew straight away. I said I will come and collect and he didnt email back either  x


----------



## julesfal

HI, PLEASE BE AWARE THAT THIS IS A SCAM!
I TO RECIEVED ONE SIMILAR AS FOLLOWS:
Hi There,

I am very glad on your interest on my puppies ready to be a family companion or your best friend, they are called Dillon and Cindy, they are outstanding KC male and female registered puppies from multi-championship bloodlines with an awesome pedigree. They are all registered and vet checked and they are full of natural beauty and will all make a very good house pet.I am giving them out for adoption only to a good pet loving and caring home because i do not want them to suffer. They are medically well and they are very friendly with kids,adults and other house pets .The reason why am giving them out for adoption is because of my trip and the poor health of my Son with cancer who thinks i should give them out so that they should not suffer because he was the one that was taking care of them and so because i have not got the time to stay with them and also to take care of them and to provide them with the care they need and to be provided their necessities that's why I've been looking for a good pet loving and caring home for them that will provide them with all the love i want them to experience.I will like you to promise me that u will provide my little cute babies with all their needs and show them all the love they need..My babies are very sensitive and i will like to tell you a little about them:-

Dillon and Cindy are absolutely adorable babies,they are 11 weeks old and they weigh 4lbs.they are cute for house with kids and others, but absolutely gorgeous.they has been home raised with lots of TLC and pre-spoiled for their new home and are very friendly.they are an excellent example of an extreme lovely babies.they are already willing to go to their new pets loving and caring home.

They eat both fresh and dry food 2 times daily and which is good for their health.Right now i have only one option to give them out to you because i am now in Dundee Scotland so the only option is that i will send them to you .So in a few hours from now i will be on my way to the insurance because i am new here so i want every thing to go well.So please i will want you to promise me in Gods name that you are going to take good care of them and provide them with all the love they need.So i am presently Located in Dundee Scotland and the flight will take some hours duration and that will be very comfortable and safe.I will like to have the information so that i can be clearly convince that you will provide a good and lovely home for this babies.So Please i will like to know the following from you to see if my babies will be in good loving home.So all you need to pay for adoption fee directly to the pets delivery agency so that they can access the puppies with delivery cards before they will be set for delivery to your home.

1: Whats your full names and where are you located(Mr/Mrs)?
2: Are you Married?
3: Do you have kids.if yes are they going to take good care of them?
4: Do you have a large yard that they can play in?
5: Are you a breeder?
6: Do you think on breeding them?
7: How soon do you need them and will you care for them?
8: Which of them do you need?
9. Will delivery be ok since you are far away from me?

I will be happy to get these details from you so that it can guard me in making a manual which the puppy can take along which will guard you on basics of taking care of the puppy and also basics on feeding.I am Presently Located in Dundee Scotland where the puppy will be coming from,So get back lets see how they get their home,Also if the puppy needs to be deliver,And You will just have to Pay the total sum of £190 for each puppy including delivery fee.

thanks

THIS IS THE EMAIL I GOT BACK AFTER I ENQUIRED ABOUT THEM. THE ADVERT SEEMED TO GOOD TO BE TRUE!
I HAVE SINCE REPORTED THEM.
PLEASE REMEMBER IF IT IS CHEAP AND SEEMS TO GOOD TO BE TRUE, THEN IT PROBERLY IS.


----------



## cleancage

I reckon its a scam, but if I felt it was not a scam, seeing as I am looking for a small dog, I would jump at the offer, but I would want to drive up and get the puppy, plus I would only bring it home if it seemed healthy.


----------



## luvmydogs

Dontcha think their English is really strange? That always rings alarm bells for me.


----------



## Kinjilabs

Noooo dont go therehmy:


----------



## Baby British

Definitely a scam. I saw a similar ad only this one was offering a bull dog and pups as free to a good home.

Don't be taken for a sucker


----------



## anakay

There are loads of these on the Glasgow Gumtree one way to spot them apart form the english is that the pictures are perfect, straight off google images. Usually Gumtree take them off really quickly. There is a report button on there i reported 2 yesterday.


----------



## shortbackandsides

im sorry but if anyone is dim enough to fall for ads like this they kind of deserve it!!! i mean come on it SCREAMS scam,the bad english and terms of phrasing,gumtree is full of these daily,they stick out like a sore thumb to anyone with a brain


----------



## Jason2

fluffosaur, I cannot believe you even thought that was genuine. Sorry but LOL. No wonder scammers still exist.


----------

